# Presimo nib replacement?



## panamag8or (Apr 19, 2014)

Does this pen take a #5 nib?


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 19, 2014)

it's the same small one you find in the Barron, Atrax, and similar. I don't remember the number though.


----------



## panamag8or (Apr 19, 2014)

Joe S. said:


> it's the same small one you find in the Barron, Atrax, and similar. I don't remember the number though.



That'd be it. 
Cool, I'm going to replace the stock nib, then. Thanks!


----------

